# المضخات الهيدروليكية



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المضخات الهيدروليكية 
Hydraulic PumpsdrawGradient()

المضخات الهيدروليكية تعتبر أحد الأجزاء المهمة في عملية بناء أي دائرة هيدروليكية تقوم بعملية ضخ الزيت إلى الأجزاء الأخرى كما هو حال القلب في جسم الإنسان عندما يضخ الدم إلى بقية أجزاء الجسم . 

تختلف أنواع المضخات الهيدروليكية باختلاف مجالات التطبيق المستخدمه . 

في هذا الجزء سأقوم باذن الله بشرح أكثر أنواع المضخات الهيدروليكية انتشارا وهي 

المضخات الترسية 
Gear Pumps

drawGradient() 

ويعتبر هذا النوع من المضخات من أنواع المضخات ثابتة الإزاحة ، أي أن كمية الزيت ثابتة في كل دورة ، وكما قلنا سابقا بأنها من أشهر انواع المضخات الهيدروليكية بسبب سهولتها واختلاف أحجامها وارتفاع طاقتها الإنتاجية ( High power rating ) ، ونعطيكم مثال على هذا الكلام http://www.<font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font><font color="#FF0000"><a href="http://www.tkne.net/rules">X</a></font>.org/vb//images/smilies/cool.gif 

تستطيع مضخه بحجم 4 انش * 4 انش * 4 انش ( 100 ملم * 100 ملم * 100 ملم ) أن توصل بموتور طاقته 10 حصان أي (7.5 kW) 

وتنقسم هذه المضخات إلى نوعين : 

1- مضخات ترسية خارجية 
External Gear Pump 
. 
- حركة الزيت داخل جسم المضخة حركة دورانية من الأطراف كما هو موضح بالأسهم الزرقاء . 

- يعتمد حجم المضخة الترسية على عدد أسنان التروس وحجم الفراغات بين الأسنان .

- أحد المشاكل التي تعاني منها هذه المضخة هو عملية تكسر أسنان التروس أو تآكلها نتيجة لدخول حبيبات مع الزيت أو وجود شوائب آتية من الخزان الهيدروليكي يقوم الزيت بحملها إلى المضخه . 

- في حال عدم دوران الزيت في الإتجاه الصحيح نتيجة للتآكل ليس فقط في الترس وإنما في الجدران الداخلية لجسم المضخة سيقوم الزيت بعملية الرجوع مما يسبب ضعف في الضغط Low pressure و عملية تهريب داخلي Internal leakage . 

- تقدر الكفاءة الكلية overall efficiency لهذا النوع من المضخات من 70 إلى 80 بالمائه 
overall efficiency = mechanical efficiency * volumetric efficiency

- يعرف هذا النوع من المضخات الترسية الذي بالأسفل ب Double Helical Herringbone Gears 

- يمكن للمضخة الترسية أن تتكون من مرحلتين أو ثلاثة أو حتى أربعة مراحل .

مضخة ترسية ثلاثية Triple Gear Pump


----------



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء اشكر كل من يعطي رايه في الموضوع وانتظرو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

من أحد أهم أسباب حدوث التهريب الراجع وهو ما يسمى ب Back leakage المسافة الزائدة أو الخلوص Clearance بين رأس سنة الترس والجدار الداخلي للمضخة والذي يسمى ب Cavity wall ، تأملو جيدا في الرسم الموضح بالأسفل سترون أن مكان التهريب هو مكان رسم الدائرة .....



* يسمى هذا التهريب الراجع ب Slip وهو الفرق بين القيمة النظرية لكمية الزيت المتدفقة من المضخه والقيمة الفعلية actual كما هو موضح في القوانين التالية : 



* يتضح لنا من القانون السابق أنه كلما قلت كمية التهريب الراجع Slip ، كلما زادت كمية التدفق Flow rate .


هناك سؤال !!!!! 

كيف يمكن التقليل من قيمة Slip ؟؟؟؟ وهل من الممكن أن تكون قيمة Slip تساوي صفرا ؟؟؟؟ وضح إجابتك ؟؟؟؟

انتظر تعليقاتكم وردودكم ........drawGradient()


* عندما نريد رسم دائرة هيدروليكية بها مضخة ترسية فإن رمز المضخة يكون كما ترون في الصورة ، وهذا الرمز شائع لأغلبية المضخات وليس للكل .


----------



## علاء محسن علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

طبعا هذه المواضيع وللامانة منقوله ولكن اوفر الى الاخوه الاعزاء وقت البحث عن مثل هذه المواضيع وشكرا


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور علي المعلومات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي موسى الكعبي (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا استاذنا الكريم


----------



## عماد داود (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور استاذ علاءوبارك الله فيك


----------



## commander 15 (19 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم 
اما من ناحية ان يكون الـ slip صفرا فلا يمكن لأنه يجب ان يكون هناك خلوص بين ترس المضخة وجسم المضخة
و اما من ناحية تقليل ال slip بعد حدوثه فلا يمكن ذلك ولكن يمكن تعويضه بزيادة سرعة المضخة 
هذا ما اعلمه و الله اعلم​


----------

